# "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"



## susanb

I've been trying to find the equivalent in Catalan of "Absence makes the heart grow fonder". I can only think of the opposite expression 
Thank you in advance, I'm sure you've already got it


----------



## Mei

Hi Susanb,

It would be better if you provide an explication about this expression to find the equivalent in catalan, so:



> "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" means that the time you spend away from one you love makes you love that person even more.




I don't know if we have a similar expression in catalan but wait to see other opinions.

Salut.

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

No és en absolut una expressió que s'utilitzi al carrer, però se m'acut: "la separació revifa la passió".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
A mi només em ve al cap l'equivalent castellà ("la ausencia es al amor lo que el aire al fuego: apaga el pequeño y aviva el grande"), de totes maneres aquesta tarda miraré el meu super diccionari castellà-català de refranys, dites i frases fetes. A veure si demà us puc contestar!

Fins ara!
X.


----------



## susanb

Ampurdan, genial!! D'on l'has tret? Has sentit algú que la utilitzi?
Xerinola, gràcies però m'interessa en català. La castellana està bé, no l'havia sentit mai, però no és el que busco.
Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

No, Susan, el problema és que me l'he inventat (crec, potser havia sentit abans alguna cosa semblant). No és un refrany ni una dita, però segurament algú ho ha escrit en algun lloc.


----------



## susanb

Gràcies ampurdan. Tu escolta bé i si sents algú que l'utilitzi , m'ho fas saber.
Gràcies, de nou.





ampurdan said:


> No, Susan, el problema és que me l'he inventat (crec, potser havia sentit abans alguna cosa semblant). No és un refrany ni una dita, però segurament algú ho ha escrit en algun lloc.


----------



## susanb

Ja hi aneu pensant en trobar un equivalent? Potser no existeix i estic donant'hi voltes tota l'estona. Necessito un cop de mà.
Una abraçada!!


----------



## Mei

susanb said:


> Ja hi aneu pensant en trobar un equivalent? Potser no existeix i estic donant'hi voltes tota l'estona. Necessito un cop de mà.
> Una abraçada!!



Noia, no en sé cap jo... ho he buscat però no he trobat res... de totes maneres no desisteixo... seguiré investigant.

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Susan,

M'he mirat els dos llibres que tinc de frases fetes i refranys i coses així i no n'he trobat cap que s'hi ajustés...  Potser és que nosaltres no som tan romàntics! 

Continuarem parant l'orella, per això...


----------

